# Delays until 2023...Or, Is your gear at sea?



## YuengLinger (Aug 31, 2021)

On top of what is happening in factories...

It's natural to be impatient with manufacturers and retailers, but we are in some truly interesting times.









An all-time high of 56 cargo ships are stuck waiting off the California coast, as shipping ports hit their 4th record backup in three weeks


The labor shortage, COVID-19, and holiday-buying surges are causing shipping disruptions and delays at two of the most important ports in the US.




www.yahoo.com


----------

